# MAC's Put A Spell On Me...



## j_absinthe (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm at a crossroads right now.

I'm getting alot more jobs as a makeup artist, even jobs offering to travel across the country. I'm at a point where I'm starting to build my kit up to a level I've never been able to before. it's exciting for me to be working on my craft again.

MAC has been the staple for so many makeup artists, and I really respond to what the brand stands for, as well as the product's quality-which has, IMO, been getting increasingly better again over the past year. It's the predominant brand in my kit.

HOWEVER...

I don't agree some of MAC's, or rather Estee Lauder's, business practices. Part of me feels like I should be supporting the makeup industry's integrity as a whole, but the other realizes that while many of their practices I may not agree with, they still deliver quality products that are moderately priced. 

I've tried other brands, and some of them have their products that I love, but as a whole, I just feel comfortable with what MAC provides quality-wise. Alot of other lines just don't deliver the way I'd like them to.

Can any of you other freelancers sympathize? Am I crazy? How do I start to branch into other brands comfortably without feeling like I'm throwing money away?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 14, 2008)

although i'm not a makeup artist i'm in the same boat with being stuck with MAC and feeling other brands are too expensive or not up to par quality wise

I've been getting into a lot of NARS and MUFE lately, they aren't too expensive for the amount of product, and the quality is top notch :3

I still will buy MAC, I think it's one of the best brands out there, but I am trying to broaden my brand carriage, and I'm just doing it by buying one or two things from a different brand every once in a while.


----------



## vintageortacky (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I'm at a crossroads right now.

I'm getting alot more jobs as a makeup artist, even jobs offering to travel across the country. I'm at a point where I'm starting to build my kit up to a level I've never been able to before. it's exciting for me to be working on my craft again.

MAC has been the staple for so many makeup artists, and I really respond to what the brand stands for, as well as the product's quality-which has, IMO, been getting increasingly better again over the past year. It's the predominant brand in my kit.

HOWEVER...

I don't agree some of MAC's, or rather Estee Lauder's, business practices. Part of me feels like I should be supporting the makeup industry's integrity as a whole, but the other realizes that while many of their practices I may not agree with, they still deliver quality products that are moderately priced. 

I've tried other brands, and some of them have their products that I love, but as a whole, I just feel comfortable with what MAC provides quality-wise. Alot of other lines just don't deliver the way I'd like them to.

Can any of you other freelancers sympathize? Am I crazy? How do I start to branch into other brands comfortably without feeling like I'm throwing money away?_

 


Could you be more specific about which practices you don't agree with? I'm not challenging you, I'm just curious?!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageortacky* 

 
_Could you be more specific about which practices you don't agree with? I'm not challenging you, I'm just curious?!_

 
Of course...

For instance, they'll do runway shows just to get presstime, meanwhile they've been known to put freelancers out in favor of using their artists, who have on occasion been known to get paid below industry standard. Or when MAC has lended its products and artists to a production free of charge just to get their brand out their, an act that in some opinions cheapens the profession.

I enjoy the MUFE I've tried, and would like to expand, but-as with NARS-it gets expensive. 

Also, am I the only one who thinks NARS' blushes are a bit overrated? Not that they're bad, but for their price and color range, the hype seems a bit much.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I enjoy the MUFE I've tried, and would like to expand, but-as with NARS-it gets expensive. 

Also, am I the only one who thinks NARS' blushes are a bit overrated? Not that they're bad, but for their price and color range, the hype seems a bit much._

 
I definitely get what you're saying.  I'm not an artist myself, but I do have a makeup budget that I need to stick to, and by and large, MAC gives me the best bang for my buck.  I don't _always_ buy MAC.  If I see a color from another line that I like, I won't hesitate to buy it, but for me, MAC almost always seems to have what I'm looking for.

ITA with you about NARS blushes.  I have Orgasm and I hardly ever use it because there's just so much gold shimmer.  I can get the peach coloring of Orgasm without all the gold glitter from MAC's Springsheen or Peachykeen.


----------



## bartp (Sep 14, 2008)

You certainly have a point.
It's probably part of a global trend (not just something for the makeup world). If you are an independent individual - whatever your profession - it is getting very hard to compete with chains, or brands or corporations.

In my view, the only way to stay in the game is to join a brand. It might be the only way to combine the good and the bad. I'm not sure that's the best solution, but it looks like the only practical one. Whether you are a hairdresser, or makeup artist, or technician or restaurant or grocery store...


----------



## bubs (Sep 15, 2008)

Ugh, I have been having the exact same crisis. I completely agree with you and its frustrating. On the one hand, MAC is a staple. It has had a huge impact on both makeup, the art of makeup, and the industry as a whole. Women and artists alike can get, for the most part, top quality, well pigmented and long lasting makeup for a reasonable price. And as a makeup artist, its great to be able to go into the store and see and touch the product first hand before adding it to your kit so you know exactly what you are getting, rather than unloading a ton of money on makeup online only to find, once it arrives, that is just not what you wanted.

Yet at the same time, its unsettling to feel like you are supporting a company that isn't really there to support you, the freelancer, that who makes the industry what it is. Rather, it is superceded entirely for the sake of product visibilty wich equals more money for them and their makeup empire (estee lauder as whole).

This is my soultion: I have some mac staples that I have not found an equally amazing replacment for yet, such as paint pots, cream color base, etc that will stay in my kit. But I am also trying to branch out and support brands such as nars, smashbox, mufe, urban decay. If you have a sephora nearby, check it out and play. Also, some of these brands will offer artist discounts.

I hope some of my rambling has been helpful. I totally feel the same way you do. And its silly I suppose, but its still hard for me to "turn my back" so to speak on mac!

Also, a few links for you (which you may already know of, but just for good measure!)
Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu mary will answer all your questions and stocks some great lines. she offers an artist discount

Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist: a makeup artist's reccomendation of what he uses, all non mac


ModelMayhem.com - Stylist Forum: FAQs= this is an amazing resource, there is a bunch of mac boycott discussion by makeup artists and what alternatives they are using. I also believe their is a link on here for brands that will offer artist discounts


----------



## bubs (Sep 15, 2008)

I was so excited I double posted! oops!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree that MUFE and NARS are awesome....but yes nars is a bit overpriced, as for mufe I have been collecting that line more and I think all of their products are AMAZING!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubs* 

 
_ 
Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist: a makeup artist's reccomendation of what he uses, all non mac

_

 
This website is great...I have a lot of the products he has in his kits.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubs* 

 
_Ugh, I have been having the exact same crisis. I completely agree with you and its frustrating. On the one hand, MAC is a staple. It has had a huge impact on both makeup, the art of makeup, and the industry as a whole. Women and artists alike can get, for the most part, top quality, well pigmented and long lasting makeup for a reasonable price. And as a makeup artist, its great to be able to go into the store and see and touch the product first hand before adding it to your kit so you know exactly what you are getting, rather than unloading a ton of money on makeup online only to find, once it arrives, that is just not what you wanted.

Yet at the same time, its unsettling to feel like you are supporting a company that isn't really there to support you, the freelancer, that who makes the industry what it is. Rather, it is superceded entirely for the sake of product visibilty wich equals more money for them and their makeup empire (estee lauder as whole).

This is my soultion: I have some mac staples that I have not found an equally amazing replacment for yet, such as paint pots, cream color base, etc that will stay in my kit. But I am also trying to branch out and support brands such as nars, smashbox, mufe, urban decay. If you have a sephora nearby, check it out and play. Also, some of these brands will offer artist discounts.

I hope some of my rambling has been helpful. I totally feel the same way you do. And its silly I suppose, but its still hard for me to "turn my back" so to speak on mac!

Also, a few links for you (which you may already know of, but just for good measure!)
Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu mary will answer all your questions and stocks some great lines. she offers an artist discount

Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist: a makeup artist's reccomendation of what he uses, all non mac


ModelMayhem.com - Stylist Forum: FAQs= this is an amazing resource, there is a bunch of mac boycott discussion by makeup artists and what alternatives they are using. I also believe their is a link on here for brands that will offer artist discounts_

 
Well, good to know I'm not the only one!

KJ's kit site has been a godsend for me. 

I've been on the MM forums a few times, but not so much as of late.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Well, good to know I'm not the only one!

KJ's kit site has been a godsend for me. 

I've been on the MM forums a few times, but not so much as of late._

 
Ahh me too, I love KJ's kit! I've bought so many products in his kit from that site. 

And to the OP... I know what you mean. I try so hard to branch out into other brands, and sometimes I do, but NARS for example is so expensive over so I rarely spend on them, and MUFE isn't available over here (only on one website without the full range!). 

One drugstore brand that everyone seems to forget about and I cannot stress enough about how underrated they are is Revlon. Their lipsticks are dreamy, skinlights is a godsend, and their colourstay foundation is amazing. I mean... they invented the first lipgloss so they must be quite innovative! I think they invented it anyway?!


----------



## mistella (Sep 18, 2008)

that's great that you are getting jobs!
i have ZERO mac in my kit
once you start working for awhile, you will see other brands and products, you'll slowly start branching out naturally.. its a gradual process. i have a mixture of brands, i dont think there's one line that truly stands out. 
makeup forever, nars, smashbox, etc all have 35-40% discount for pro makeup artists so it wont be too expensive


----------



## stella89 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow, this thread has expressed everything i've been thinking about and considering the past few weeks (i'm just starting out in the business but have been self-taught for over a year and am now taking a shortcourse). i definitely feel like MAC has put a spell on me! but lately i've really been trying hard to be selective with my purchases - if I have a dupe already of an LE colour or can get it in a better formula from another brand, then I won't buy it. 
sites like In My Kit and CRC (which i can see have already been mentioned!) are fantastic

im glad that there are other artists on here that are aware of some of mac's shady business practices - it's one of the reasons why im so hesitant to apply for a job a with them, even though i know it will be a great avenue for a rooky like me to gain experience on lots of different faces. as much as it would be an easy way into the industry, I don't feel comfortable supporting a brand that won't support me in the long run... but my city is so small and it seems EVERY MUA here uses mac or is sponsored/affiliated with them in some way

anyway, now ill attempt to be helpful!

not sure if this has been mentioned, but i'm pretty sure that for most of the artists discounts available with other brands, you don't pay a fee, unlike MAC

also another good thing to do might be to cover the labels on your mac pallets with tape or another label, just so your not adverstising to clients that you only use mac. that way you might lessen the "guilt" and you won't feel like you have to buy a whole new kit!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2008)

I totally put all my Milani in the MAC palette and have been planning to cover up the logo, heh!

I'm very particular about the dupes thing too. Cult of Cherry being a prime example: beautiful collection, but almost everything seemed dupable to something I already had or something I could get for cheaper. 

I'm definitely show my local drugstore some love from time to time. Rimmel makes some great pencils, and as mentioned before, Milani makes MAC quality eyeshadows-too bad they've been cutting their collection down so much as of late. I really should give Revlon's lipsticks another try, but something about them comes off as matronly to me.


----------



## traunit (Sep 18, 2008)

Alot of makeup companies offer discounts to MUA's. Some of them as high as 40%. You can do a search of MUA discounts....I know for sure Nars, MUFE, and Nixie do...which can save you some money if you wanna check out other brands...


----------

